
Ask HN: What is Chinese equivalent of Hacker News and Product Hunt? - samblr
Idea is to understand where can we showcase new products or get the sense of tech&#x2F;product community
======
anoncoward111
If there isn't one, lots of HN code is open source and can probably be ported
or used for inspiration to make a Sinophone version :)

